# Обновление KDE 3.3 до 3.4

## ladserg

Есть ли более простой путь обновления KDE 3.3 до 3.4, мне приходится удалять KDE 3.3, ставить KDE 3.4, а затем переустанавливать приложения, которые были связаны с KDE 3.3 (например k3b).

Все так же делают или кто-то поступает иначе?

----------

## ManJak

ИМХО, нет, т.к. 3.4 сделали более модульным (давно обновлялся, но, вроде так и было).

=> Что надо снестти все и ставить модулями.

UNIXway  :Very Happy: 

1 task = 1 program

И похоже, что кеды стали разбирать вынимая части.

----------

## _Sir_

Я просто сделал 

```
emerge kde
```

и все.

Нормально обновился с 3.3.0 до 3.4.1, ничего не переустанавливал

----------

## ladserg

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> ИМХО, нет, т.к. 3.4 сделали более модульным (давно обновлялся, но, вроде так и было).
> 
> => Что надо снестти все и ставить модулями.
> 
> UNIXway 
> ...

 

Дык, я эти кеды и собираяю по кускам. Сначала шнурки (kdelibs), потом лампасы (kdebase) и т.д.

Это не страшно, нарисовал скрипт, который удаляет старое и ставит новое. Но при удалении emerge на счет некоторых библиотек ласково говорит !mtime и отказывается их удалять, вот и приходится руками изгонять бесов (то бишь мусор вычищать). Что не удобно.

А опций у emerge, которые позволяют один слот заменить на другой я не нашел. Например при установке новых исходников ядра старые приходится удалять самому :Sad:  . А если речь касается более чем одного компьютера, так морока  :Mad:  .

Признаться некоторые модули я бы еще распилил. Так в kdegames я пользую только пасьянс, в kdegraphics только гляделку pdf и т.д.  :Smile:  .

----------

## ladserg

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Я просто сделал 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 

Вы не могли бы показать вывод комманды:

```
qpkg -I -i | grep kde
```

Она находится в пакете gentoolkit.

----------

## IFL

 *Quote:*   

> Вы не могли бы показать вывод комманды:
> 
> ```
> qpkg -I -i | grep kde
> ```
> ...

 

уже не находится, но это так, к слову...

```
equery l *kde*
```

----------

## ladserg

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Вы не могли бы показать вывод комманды:
> 
> ```
> qpkg -I -i | grep kde
> ```
> ...

 

А с какой версии её удалили? У меня версия 2.0. Она там еще присутствует.

----------

## IFL

gentoolkit-0.2.1_pre4 -- нету здесь qpkg, в pre2 тоже нет, точнее есть, но в такой, простите, ж:

 *Quote:*   

> The qpkg and etcat tools are deprecated in favor of equery and
> 
> are no longer installed in ${ROOT}usr/bin in this release.
> 
> They are still available in ${ROOT}usr/share/doc/${PF}/deprecated/
> ...

 

----------

## ladserg

 *IFL wrote:*   

> gentoolkit-0.2.1_pre4 -- нету здесь qpkg, в pre2 тоже нет, точнее есть, но в такой, простите, ж:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The qpkg and etcat tools are deprecated in favor of equery and
> 
> are no longer installed in ${ROOT}usr/bin in this release.
> ...

 

Гм... Им видней, будем использовать equery и etcat.

----------

## _Sir_

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> Вы не могли бы показать вывод комманды:
> 
> ```
> qpkg -I -i | grep kde
> ```
> ...

 Я только в текущее воскресенье попаду домой, но qpkg у меня на домашней машине пока работает  :Smile:  тяжело будет привыкать к equery, да и команда длиннее аж на два символа...

А руками приходится удалять ~/.kde-3.3 и /usr/kde-3.3  и также /etc/env.d/*kde* не относящиеся к текущей версии, там переменная окружения PATH под пути разных версий настраивается.

Все это я делал уже после установки и благополучного запуска свежесобранной версии.

----------

## _Sir_

```
sir@bb ~ $ sudo equery l kde

[ Searching for package 'kde' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2 (0)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kde-3.3.0 (3.3)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0 (3.3)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.1 (3.4)
```

Вот, чего просили. Но это информация в базе неосвеженная, 

/usr/kde-3.3 удален, как и все лишнее из /etc/env.d

----------

